# Does anyone have video of strong females?



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Since we have a video theme going here, does anyone have video of really strong female dogs working? Males get all the glory but females are just as important in my opinion. I would like to see some examples of really strong females. They don't have to be famous. 

Thanks! Rob


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Billy von der Eisspitzen:











Pedigree:
SG Billy von der Eisspitzen - German Shepherd Dog

I have seen Billie in training - she is a force to be reckoned with! Goes from off to on full force nuclear-blast intensity to complete off at a command in a nanosecond. The sense of power she exudes is felt even at a distance and shows up well in the videos.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

*"Cuddles"*

Here's a video of Cuddles at twelve months:






She's now four years old. Her lowest protection score is 91 (on a Schutzhund I trial; she skipped blind #5 and went straight to #6) with a high of 98. She's got several 94's and 96's.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Billy von der Eisspitzen:
> 
> Ralph Gilby WUSV 2007 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Billie is a bad *** girl! Love her!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Here's a video of Cuddles at twelve months:
> 
> Akudulz 12 Month Protection Training - YouTube
> 
> She's now four years old. Her lowest protection score is 91 (on a Schutzhund I trial; she skipped blind #5 and went straight to #6) with a high of 98. She's got several 94's and 96's.


Nice!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Billy von der Eisspitzen:
> 
> Ralph Gilby WUSV 2007 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Wow, that was one heck of a show! Very impressive.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's a video of Laos' granddam.... love her long bite.

Noditha vom Teufelsgrund Video - Schoo - MyVideo


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Billy looks like a nice dog...

I don't think nearly enough people appreciate the working and breeding value of a good, solid female.

A good female brings a lot into the equation...but that's probably a discussion for another thread...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Tim Connell said:


> Billy looks like a nice dog...
> 
> I don't think nearly enough people appreciate the working and breeding value of a good, solid female.
> 
> A good female brings a lot into the equation...but that's probably a discussion for another thread...


Feel free to discuss away. I would love to hear input on the importance of a strong female to a breeding program. The stud gets all the glory but only supplies half the genetic equation.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Need to find videos of Quaste - Javir's dam. THAT was an awesome female. True top female, proven at the WUSV and in the top group. Strong and powerful.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There is one on her doing obedience on the workdogs.eu site, but you have to be a paying member to watch it. I have not found any protection videos.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will look. I was so lucky to watch her in OB and protection at that WUSV. That was incredible.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

robk said:


> Feel free to discuss away. I would love to hear input on the importance of a strong female to a breeding program. The stud gets all the glory but only supplies half the genetic equation.


I don't think it's so much that the stud "gets all the glory", but I will say that in my limited experience with breeding, lineage, etc.. it has been mentioned more than once that "good females belong in the whelping room, not on the training field".. I think this really rings true, and I try to own females that are anything but mediocre.

I know a female that is somewhere in the vicinity of 16x SchH3, IPO3, WUSV competitor and is a really phenomenally bred bitch - but she has only been bred once because her owner was far more concerned with competing and now the dog is almost 7 and basically retired. 

I realize breeding is not for everyone and it's not mandatory that someone breed their super nice bitch just because, but I think breeding excellent males to substandard females is not going to improve the breed.. thus, IMO, excellent females are just as important to the breeding equation as excellent males, but if they spend all their time on the trial field, they can't spend much time producing.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Britney you make a good point. However they must be worked to know how good they really are. If they are being worked, there should be video.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The one female in the US, both present and past, that I thought was one of the true strongest in ability and nerve was Bara Radol (sp). Vicki Keller owned her and I was able to see Bara in training and in top level competitions. 

I have not seen a female near that in the US. I have seen nice females, but not with the power. You can see it in the grip, the pressure phase, the barking (stressy high pitched). One even came off the sleeve due to helper raising the stick...


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> There is one on her doing obedience on the workdogs.eu site, but you have to be a paying member to watch it. I have not found any protection videos.


Quaste doing obedience (I couldn't find any protection either but the ob one is pretty nice looking.);

Quaste Von Ankenrütt B:97 - Video



Smithie86 said:


> Need to find videos of Quaste - Javir's dam. THAT was an awesome female. True top female, proven at the WUSV and in the top group. Strong and powerful.


Sue I'd love to see too!  Can you post here if/when you find them?


Videos of our boy Sundance's mom can be found here;
http://www.zutreuenhanden.com/Vala.htm

This is our boy Butch's mom (Ultra v.d. Staatsmacht);


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BritneyP said:


> ......... "good females belong in the whelping room, not on the training field".. .....


Yet there are many females that manage to do both especially when the priorities are not to just make puppies. A lot of the great females in the breed managed to title, compete and also have a number of litters that influenced the breed. Umsa Bungalow would be a good example. She competed 2X to the BSP yet still managed to whelp 8 litters. Askia Froschgraben was 3X to the BSP yet had 7 litters. Now Askia Stoppenberger Land didn't compete, but she was still SchH3 and managed 10 litters (that is just a crazy amount of litters).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't usually allow myself to be videotaped, sorry. . .


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

lhczth said:


> Yet there are many females that manage to do both especially when the priorities are not to just make puppies. A lot of the great females in the breed managed to title, compete and also have a number of litters that influenced the breed. Umsa Bungalow would be a good example. She competed 2X to the BSP yet still managed to whelp 8 litters. Askia Froschgraben was 3X to the BSP yet had 7 litters. Now Askia Stoppenberger Land didn't compete, but she was still SchH3 and managed 10 litters (that is just a crazy amount of litters).


I agree, I get dogs because I like to do things with them. Most of the breeders I know train their dogs because they like to see what they're producing.

Imprinting a dog well, gives you 2 years of training before breeding for the most part. If it's done well, dogs don't forget when they're off for a few months.

it might not be polished world level obedience, but it doesn't take a lot to get back there. and besides I don't think any bitch needs to spend 5 years of being pregnant twice a year and if you're not working them it's because you've chosen not to train and compete with them, not that they don't belong on the field or can't be trained to that level.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I don't usually allow myself to be videotaped, sorry. . .


:spittingcoffee::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I don't usually allow myself to be videotaped, sorry. . .


Wow! I didn't even think about this thread being interpreted that way!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Yet there are many females that manage to do both especially when the priorities are not to just make puppies. A lot of the great females in the breed managed to title, compete and also have a number of litters that influenced the breed. Umsa Bungalow would be a good example. She competed 2X to the BSP yet still managed to whelp 8 litters. Askia Froschgraben was 3X to the BSP yet had 7 litters. Now Askia Stoppenberger Land didn't compete, but she was still SchH3 and managed 10 litters (that is just a crazy amount of litters).


:thumbup:

Excellent post. This is what I believe. I would be *much* less inclined to buy/be interested in/recommend a puppy out of a female that no one took the time to actually train - just did a bit, enough to see she "had it" (or that *they* thought she did) and then started breeding. The only way I would go that route is if I saw the female in person and was so impressed I couldn't wait for her to prove herself or if I wanted the bloodlines for some reason. I always suspect laziness when someone just starts breeding a female without even a Sch I or BH. Plus, I like to train and enjoy trialing (although I have not yet in Sch) so I don't understand why at least the minimum titles wouldn't be done. And as Lisa stated above, it can be done at the same time, I like that and *that* would make me *very* interested in those females


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't necessarily need the dam of my puppy to be repeatedly competing at national or international competitions, but I doubt that breeding and heat cycles are such a big deal that the female cannot at least be thoroughly trained and titled to some level. If the dam and her litters are being touted for having certain traits then I need to see that, not necessarily at the WUSV but at least on the training field. I'm not really looking for podium level training but I also won't buy dogs just based on the laurels of the grandparents or farther back. No one has an easy time training and titling their dogs. With my males I don't have do deal with heat cycles, but I've had to deal with injuries to the dog, injuries to me, and other indirect conflicts such as a lack of a functional club, inconsistent helper work, etc that at times have made it difficult to commit. I'm not necessarily against breeding untitled dogs but I feel like I can see through when people are honest about their goals and their priorities or just making excuses.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If it is an awesome female-then the owner probably isn't loosing sleep over who they are going to sell the puppies to...Is that all the videos?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I was hoping there would be more videos. Here is a video of Hillary. She is a litter mate to my dog Ruger's mother Hindi.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would add in Eris vom Wildhaus! Not sure how many videos are up(I couldn't find any of her thru a search, but I know the Mid East regionals have her filmed), she is an all around great female...she rocks the SchH field 6 x's IPO 3) and excels in agility as well.
I look forward to seeing how her two litters progress(J & L's)


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> Billy von der Eisspitzen:
> 
> Ralph Gilby WUSV 2007 - YouTube


I like her a lot!! :thumbup:

Though if I were her... I'd forget about the handler and I'd follow the helper home...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I liked Jennifer Acevedo's female Ayla vom Haus Lohre. She produced several SchH titled dogs including at least five SchH3, one SchH3 LGA competitor, one FH1, two dual purpose police K9s. She was a regional obedience champion, KKL1 for life, ZW 79. Littermates were/are strong SchH dogs in Germany (Addi, Aik, Arco). There are videos of Ayla on YouTube. I met Ayla just days before she delivered and she was very pleasant.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My youngest is turning out to be quite the female. Everyone that has worked with her agrees as well at this point. Mind you, she is only 1 year old (video was a few months ago) so a lot could/will change, but so far so good. I would consider her a nice strong female (with a lot of attitude). 

This was her second? time doing protection, maybe third.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

2010 Northeast Regional Champion Schutzhund 3 Protection Routine - YouTube

This girl was the stand out at our regionals in 2010. Fabulous working dog and Mom!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

lhczth said:


> Yet there are many females that manage to do both especially when the priorities are not to just make puppies. A lot of the great females in the breed managed to title, compete and also have a number of litters that influenced the breed. Umsa Bungalow would be a good example. She competed 2X to the BSP yet still managed to whelp 8 litters. Askia Froschgraben was 3X to the BSP yet had 7 litters. Now Askia Stoppenberger Land didn't compete, but she was still SchH3 and managed 10 litters (that is just a crazy amount of litters).


My point was not at ALL that they shouldn't be titled, I title my own females.. it was simply that if they are really that phenomenal, they can't really be contributing to the breed if they spend their entire lives competing. The females you listed may not have had to have 7-10 litters if they hadn't been competed so much.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

The point of this topic is just to see video of great females dogs working. They don't have to be at the WUSV or multiple titled females. I am just curious to see how they compare to the males that we see so much of.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is an interesting young female that I am keeping an eye on. I really like her a lot and may try to get a pup from her one day if it works out:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What is the breeding on Nessie? My foundation female, Nike (Deja's grandmother), was a Citty Haus Ming daughter.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes great working females are not great brood bitches, or great producers. Many times you find that less than great performing females click with a male and something special happens. Especially if the genetics are there.
Having said that strong females, especially genetically are essential to a good program. I remember Rick Burgos had a real strong female but I can't think of her name.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

cliffson1 said:


> Sometimes great working females are not great brood bitches, or great producers. Many times you find that less than great performing females click with a male and something special happens. Especially if the genetics are there.
> Having said that strong females, especially genetically are essential to a good program. I remember Rick Burgos had a real strong female but I can't think of her name.


Amber von Haus von Freyberg - working-dog.eu

She was a super nice bitch. High prey drive and very flashy and fun to watch trial.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

lhczth said:


> What is the breeding on Nessie? My foundation female, Nike (Deja's grandmother), was a Citty Haus Ming daughter.


Here is Nessie's breeding:

Nessie vom Haus Ming - German Shepherd Dog

Citty was a full sister (from a previous breeding) to my dog's great grand mother Eika V.H. Ming.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes Fast....that is the girl....very strong working girl.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thanks, Robk.

That line coming down through Citty (and Eika) produced some extremely strong bitches with very high social aggression and fight.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Fast said:


> Amber von Haus von Freyberg - working-dog.eu
> 
> She was a super nice bitch. High prey drive and very flashy and fun to watch trial.


I was a huge fan of Amber's--excellent female and great looking to boot. She was a very poor producer of hips, unfortunately. I'd still love to see her in a pedigree, as long as the hip factor was balanced out.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=401727


----------

